# New to Colorado/Snowboarding/A Real Winter



## drew_08 (Dec 25, 2012)

How's it going guys and gals, hope all is well. First off, I'm fairly new to this area. Was relocated to the Springs for my job and arrived here back in late April. Spent a year in Florida before coming here and am originally from Texas. Needless to say this is my first real Winter and first time being exposed to snow and temps below 20 degrees on the regular. I know that was probably unnecessary information that nobody wanted to know, but fuck it. 

So I went snowboarding for the first time this past weekend with some people from work. We went to Ski Cooper because it was the least expensive, least crowded, and heard it was pretty tame, great for beginners such as myself. Decided to forgo any lessons because that's just how I roll, plus I'm cheap. Also, the people I was with had ridden before and were given me a few pointers. My first run of the day was down a green slope of course. Actually, all my runs of the day were down greens. Lets just say I have much more respect/hate for you riders that make it look so damn easy! Yea, I fell, a lot, but I always got back up only to fall again. As the day went on I got progressively better. I still suck, but now I can get off the lift without looking like a complete idiot. Even with all the pain and struggle, I still had a damn good time! So the next day I went and bought myself some gear. Got a pretty good deal, what I think, on a new 10/11 Burton Bullet and some boots. Read that it was a great board for beginners. Gonna get bindings from one of the people I was with that they only used for a season. I'm definitely looking forward to going back to other mountains and getting better! Hope to learn a lot from this forum and meet some cool peeps!


----------

